# facebook message from the OW (SIL)



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

The sister in law (my brothers wife) who is having the disrespectful and innapropriate 'friendship" with my newly separated hub just posted this on her facebook status... I ticked like cause im cheeky


A woman of words and not of deeds, is like a garden full of weeds; and when the weeds begin to grow, it's like a garden full of snow; and when the snow begins to fall, it's like a bird upon the wall; and when the bird away does fly, it like an eagle in the sky; and when the sky begins to roar, it's like a loin at the door; and when the door degins to crack, it's like a stick across your back; and when your back begins to smart, it's like a penknife in your heart; and when your heart begins to bleed, you're dead, and dead, indeed.


what do you think? shes picking up her mates from tassie...and hiding my blokes car in between the trees on the back of her property....do you think shes a little threatened?

or threatening.....

gawd..childish crap


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Where is your brother in this picture?


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

827Aug said:


> Where is your brother in this picture?


hes in papua new guinea working his ass off so she can take more money off him before she takes off after christmas..
and Im betting my lovely x will be nice and close 

its really disturbing..i know she has friends coming over from her home state-so she's probably getting a little courage.

We were fine til they moved across-stupid me kept sending my x round to help her because I felt bad she was alone a lot. *rolls eyes twice

she has no respect for me at all....I can't prove theyre PA but definately EA. 

my brother isnt speaking to me..despite him being the one who came to me with the news that he thought my bloke and her were involved.... he pulled back and is trying to woo her across the seas with letters and calls she hardly answers. He asked me to do a driveby.. so I did (shes four mins away) 
I was going around there a bit for coffee....but just to see her and nephews and I actually went through a stage where I thought no way....until she told me my x and her had a special connection *gags

I went by again looking for him-because the banks had rang and he was feeding her animals while she was away. I left pot pourri at the gate-its an old thing between him and me (he called the next day- but i didnt have the phone) just so he'd know I needed contact (no emotional stuff-just business) and then she told everyone I broke in. It was rubbish!!! I walked down the path I had been welcome at for months and saw her horse..turned around and saw my blokes bike hiding under her house.
I called out to him and walked around the back of the house yelling his name. 

Now Im a nutta and she gets the distance she craves. 
Can't really get close to someone elses hubby if their chicks hanging around hey.

But this....I was grrrr

what a day. This is the woman I attended both births of my nephews, held her while she cried over her mum dying (who was a wonderful lady whos own husband abandoned) and moved her house with her.

It's so sad. 

My brother sent me a text asking me to his birthday in a couple of weeks. I said it depends on whether you and your wife are going to shun me. NO reply as yet. But he doesnt always get internet over there.


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

i just wrote love and respect on my wall ....sent her shots of her mum i had promised.
I kill with kindess
she hates it. 

*pray pray pray


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Just ignore the FB drama. It's not worth it.

Your brother needs to cut some of the money he is sending home to her. Right now she has too much free time and too much money.


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

hes on about 2 grand a day/.....last time he came home most of it was gone. She made out she had paid his tax bill. I know this isnt true because i was there earlier that week (when we were talking ) and heard her organise a payment plan with them.

He wont-hes soft-he wont do anything but try and get her to love him.. It wont work. Shes already told me she was going to set up a house in a neighbouring town after Christmas. And now we arent talking and shes getting evil....

blah... upset me tho...its for me... cause i ran into him on that road...where he goes and parks up the back way to her house through a paddock and into the trees. 
This sicks.. Im being made out to be the nutcase... but I know the truth.


----------



## Can't believe it's over (Oct 6, 2012)

I just read a post on Facebook you could copy to your pages... When we have a zombie attack, I know a lot of people that won't have to worry...they only eat brains. Lol stupid I know but you probably laughed


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

she's got some friend from her home state coming out to stay with her tomorrow..and she had said 'don't worry honey no stress for a couple of days when I get there'

Made me smile a bit..because she's just got over shingles on her face(that was at the start of the 'connection' with my fogbound nutta) .......andwell me?..... I'm quite relaxed today. Had church and lunch at the markets with the best friends. 
God is stirring up the pot while I eat market donuts. excellent


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

Can't believe it's over said:


> I just read a post on Facebook you could copy to your pages... When we have a zombie attack, I know a lot of people that won't have to worry...they only eat brains. Lol stupid I know but you probably laughed


yes...yes i did *grins with dimples....


see .......we can just keep telling wee jokes when it all gets too much ♥<for you . stay strong cherub


----------

